# Not sure if camel meat falls under "other" ^_^



## HitManQ (Feb 2, 2018)

Heyooo.

Just wanted to share trying to smoke camel meat.

I live in saudi arabia and the local meat here is primarily lamb and camel. In roll call i was asked about local meat and started to wonder why i havent tried smoking camel meat before, camel meat is usually tough and lean, so it should be good slow and low.

Anyhow, i left it overnight in a dry salt brine, injected it with beef broth and rubbed it a lot of dry rub.
Smoked it with hickory and apple until i got a nice bark then foiled with beef broth.
Pulled at 205 and left to rest for a couple of hours.
Turned out great, very similar to beef though a bit more "meaty" :D















 (not sure if this is allowed or not, sorry if it's not)


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 2, 2018)

Why wouldnt it be allowed??    Its what is what your area eats.

That looks great.   Almost like brisket.


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 2, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Why wouldnt it be allowed??    Its what is what your area eats.
> 
> That looks great.   Almost like brisket.



Thanks man, it tasted somewhat like brisket, but less lovely delicious fat :rolleyes:

Oh i meant maybe an instagram link is not allowed :oops::D:D


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 2, 2018)

HitManQ said:


> Thanks man, it tasted somewhat like brisket, but less lovely delicious fat :rolleyes:
> 
> Oh i meant maybe an instagram link is not allowed :oops::D:D




The IG link didnt take you off the site.  Its allowed.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2018)

Ha!!  In your area camel is considered meat, but in Alberta I kinda think its "other".  We're a bit short of camels.
Did the low and slow make it fairly tender??
Gary


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 2, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!!  In your area camel is considered meat, but in Alberta I kinda think its "other".  We're a bit short of camels.
> Did the low and slow make it fairly tender??
> Gary



It sure did, was juicy and fork tender. Ironically it was the best camel meat i've ever tasted, though i don't usually eat camel meat. Beef is my true love :p


----------



## jeeps (Feb 2, 2018)

Sure looks good! Have you smoked lamb? What kind of offset are you using?


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 2, 2018)

Like. That looks fantastic. It’s only February 2nd but you win “other smoked meat of the year”.


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 2, 2018)

That looks better than it sounds lol!  But you make due with whats available!  Looks well prepared and delicious!


----------



## oddegan (Feb 2, 2018)

Could we even get camel here, either in the States or Canada? The town I live in here in the Mitten is so conventional lamb is considered exotic.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2018)

Hitman, please leave off any use of the word P0RN. It can start a rash of unwanted links with related pics, sites and spam. The Camel looks great. Americans are so used to eating Beef, Pork and Chicken that any thing else sounds weird or they think it will taste nasty. A shame really as so many other 4 legged animals are as tasty as beef and pork or more so! I have met quite a few forks, my daughter included, that would eat Horse as their red meat of choice. Yak and Bison are supposed to be excellent eating as well...JJ


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 3, 2018)

jeeps said:


> Sure looks good! Have you smoked lamb? What kind of offset are you using?



Thanks buddy, an offset barrel smoker with firelogs only

Yup yup, lamb shanks and shoulder, beef brisket, chuck and short ribs, salmon, quail, chicken and vegetables



myownidaho said:


> Like. That looks fantastic. It’s only February 2nd but you win “other smoked meat of the year”.





trillo15 said:


> That looks better than it sounds lol!  But you make due with whats available!  Looks well prepared and delicious!



Thanks :):D



oddegan said:


> Could we even get camel here, either in the States or Canada? The town I live in here in the Mitten is so conventional lamb is considered exotic.



I think i saw somewhere that you can order it online, not sure where, some of my friends won't eat beef as they consider it weird :rolleyes:



chef jimmyj said:


> Hitman, please leave off any use of the word P0RN. It can start a rash of unwanted links with related pics, sites and spam. The Camel looks great. Americans are so used to eating Beef, Pork and Chicken that any thing else sounds weird or they think it will taste nasty. A shame really as so many other 4 legged animals are as tasty as beef and pork or more so! I have met quite a few forks, my daughter included, that would eat Horse as their red meat of choice. Yak and Bison are supposed to be excellent eating as well...JJ



Thanks
Yeah i never say no to any kind of meat as long as it's clean, never hurts to try, a lot of saudis will only eat local types of meat including lamb, goat and camel, some even hunt and eat a kind of lizard called "dab" (not the dance :D) mostly bedouins, they say it's tail tastes like chicken

Oh i guess rashes are associated with that word in everything :D thanks for the tip


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hitman, looks real tasty. The picture reminds me of pulled pork. I'm one who couldn't knowingly bring myself to eat horse, dog or even frog legs. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Hitman, looks real tasty. The picture reminds me of pulled pork. I'm one who couldn't knowingly bring myself to eat horse, dog or even frog legs.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris :)


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2018)

I would give that a try for sure,I know I have eaten worse in the Philippines Thanks for sharing Points
Richie


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 3, 2018)

tropics said:


> I would give that a try for sure,I know I have eaten worse in the Philippines Thanks for sharing Points
> Richie



Thank you Richie:)


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 3, 2018)

It looks great and I would love to try it!  Like!


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 3, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> It looks great and I would love to try it!  Like!



Thanks Eddie :D


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 3, 2018)

It would fall under 'Wild Game' if it is not commercially raised, at least here in the US.  But, the meat looks delicious with a very nice smoke ring!  What part of the animal is that particular cut from (of course... only a meat cutter would want to know! lol!)?  Forequarter?  Hindquarter?


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 3, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> It would fall under 'Wild Game' if it is not commercially raised, at least here in the US.  But, the meat looks delicious with a very nice smoke ring!  What part of the animal is that particular cut from (of course... only a meat cutter would want to know! lol!)?  Forequarter?  Hindquarter?



Thanks pops

It was from the thigh

Yeah it's commercially raised, but not company sold, I mean not vacuum packed nor aged. Usually found in local butchers or sold a whole to supermarkets' butchers and then they decide what to do with it, and most butchers here aren't that great.


----------



## millerbuilds (Feb 3, 2018)

It looks great!
Nice Job.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 3, 2018)

millerbuilds said:


> It looks great!
> Nice Job.
> 
> Smoke ON!
> ...



Thanks Jason :D


----------



## motocrash (Feb 3, 2018)

HitManQ said:


> Thanks
> Yeah i never say no to any kind of meat as long as it's clean, never hurts to try, a lot of saudis will only eat local types of meat including lamb, goat and camel, some even hunt and eat a kind of lizard called "dab" (not the dance :D) mostly bedouins, they say it's tail tastes like chicken














:D


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2018)

^^^^^^LOL!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 4, 2018)

Well it does look great!!! Definitely something I would try. Great job on your cook and congrats on making the carousel.


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 4, 2018)

motocrash said:


> View attachment 352596
> View attachment 352596
> 
> 
> :D


LOL :D:D:D:D:D



ab canuck said:


> Well it does look great!!! Definitely something I would try. Great job on your cook and congrats on making the carousel.



Thank you :)


----------

